# Down sized- my new ride



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

2005 GMC 4500, 8.1 allison 4x4.10' dump.(buying stock in sunoco next)


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

or buy bp or exxon or shell would be a good idea too haha


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's awesome. I see the Fisher mount. Are you putting the 10' municipal blade on it?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Sweet truck!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Banksy;1351659 said:


> That's awesome. I see the Fisher mount. Are you putting the 10' municipal blade on it?


I bought it without a blade.The dealer said everything was removed but i found 
the wiring behind bumper and the plug in cab for controller.Don't know what type
of plow it had on it,v or straight.I'm picking it up next week and I'll see if my 10'mc
will match up.Otherwise I'll sell my International 4700 with the plow and put a 8611 on it.
Hopefully it will work and save me some $'s I don't have.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

I heard it wasn't gonna snow this year ???


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Salty dog;1351711 said:


> I heard it wasn't gonna snow this year ???


 That's just your wishfull thinking, Mr. Seasonal Contract man!


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

Salty dog;1351711 said:


> I heard it wasn't gonna snow this year ???


Don't say things like that! ... You're asking for a cyber lynch mob!


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey i got some per storm lots again , not just seasonal . a diversified portfolio is a mustpayup

Pro lawn thanks for the warning , nice cartoon


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats a nice truck congrats, She is def going to drink plenty of fuel.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice! How much payup


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Very kool, I wish i could justify that purchase to the boss lady, I love it.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

WIPensFan;1351898 said:


> Very nice! How much payup


28500.00. Selling my International 4700 so it won't be to bad.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

good stuff i have all those books



Pro-Lawn&Ground;1351850 said:


> Don't say things like that! ... You're asking for a cyber lynch mob!
> 
> View attachment 103121
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Keep some oil handy. hehe. best of luck looks super clean.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

leigh;1351995 said:


> 28500.00. Selling my International 4700 so it won't be to bad.


Is that 2 wheel drive? I was quoted $39,500 for that same truck 2 years ago with 4 wheel drive.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

My apologies. I read through quickly and didn't realize it was an 05'


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Brought it home yesterday.Hope it doesn't turn out to be a "turkey"


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

You are going to kill that blizzard, you are better off with a full size 8611 for that truck. If you want to sell the one in the last pic let me know. I am in CT


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

nice truck but the gas kills it for me on that truck i borrowed one with the diesel it was sweet and it had nice visablity.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

cat320;1356323 said:


> nice truck but the gas kills it for me on that truck i borrowed one with the diesel it was sweet and it had nice visablity.


I've been looking for a d-max. Prices were crazy.After researching the 8.1 power and reliability and the lower price of gas i don't think it will be an issue.You can buy alot of fuel for 10gs.I only pull a 10k trailer.Average about 5-6 k a year.We'll see.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

hlntoiz;1356284 said:


> You are going to kill that blizzard, you are better off with a full size 8611 for that truck. If you want to sell the one in the last pic let me know. I am in CT


lol.Nice try! I saw your post in the for sale section! The blizzard is used on my chevy 04 ccsb d-max lly. Just checked the push plates and plugs on the 4500 and it looks like I can use my fisher 10' mc that's now on my 4700.
Just have to mount my swenson under tailgate on it and i'll be all set.I was planning 
on a blizzard 8611 but if the fisher works i can save a feww$$ Unless you want to trade 
a 8611 for my 810


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice dump with 340hp and 455ft lbs of torque you will have no problems Thumbs Up


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

8.1 is a great engine, and with the Allison behind it, it will do great. Mine didn't use too much oil, no more than other GM engines iv had. I wouldn't think twice about getting a lower mile truck like that!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

leigh;1356562 said:


> lol.Nice try! I saw your post in the for sale section! The blizzard is used on my chevy 04 ccsb d-max lly. Just checked the push plates and plugs on the 4500 and it looks like I can use my fisher 10' mc that's now on my 4700.
> Just have to mount my swenson under tailgate on it and i'll be all set.I was planning
> on a blizzard 8611 but if the fisher works i can save a feww$$ Unless you want to trade
> a 8611 for my 810


I have LP's no full size ones.

I got a 810 anyway.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

hlntoiz;1360445 said:


> I have LP's no full size ones.
> 
> I got a 810 anyway.


Pre DD? Seems like there worth there weight in gold!I thought about a 8611 on my
4500 but there's no dealers left down here in sw ct.Not sure of the reliability of newer 
plows.Maybe an older one will turn up.I know you liked the one on your sweet 6500
low pro you used to have.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice ride! We run a 5500 diesel and it has been pretty good to us.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

leigh;1360515 said:


> Pre DD? Seems like there worth there weight in gold!I thought about a 8611 on my
> 4500 but there's no dealers left down here in sw ct.Not sure of the reliability of newer
> plows.Maybe an older one will turn up.I know you liked the one on your sweet 6500
> low pro you used to have.


The one on the 6500 was full size, Ya Pre DD, but it looks like DD is going to screw us owners and not make replacement parts:realmad:


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice truck


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Finally got to play in some snow for the first time! Gotta start paying this thing offpayup


----------



## snowfighter83 (Dec 27, 2011)

that is the ultimate plow truck imo.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice!! How did it do?? Everything you hoped and then somewesport


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

What size bed? Looks good. What mpg are you getting? Looks GOOD.


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice setup. Wish I would have gone gas! My 05 Kodiak with the 7.8 is chewing through injectors! wish i would have done gas......the salt is gonna destroy that bed!!!! Id think about spray lining the inside of the bed........Also the Kodiaks dont like salt.....Mine even after daily baths is rusting away to nothing. Too many exposed wires, selonoids, sensors!!!!!!!!! Better yet dont salt with that truck your destroy it! Trust ME!!!!!


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

PerfectProperty;1418338 said:


> Nice setup. Wish I would have gone gas! My 05 Kodiak with the 7.8 is chewing through injectors! wish i would have done gas......the salt is gonna destroy that bed!!!! Id think about spray lining the inside of the bed........Also the Kodiaks dont like salt.....Mine even after daily baths is rusting away to nothing. Too many exposed wires, selonoids, sensors!!!!!!!!! Better yet dont salt with that truck your destroy it! Trust ME!!!!!


Your right Kodiaks hate the salt. The company i sub for has a 4500 and it has had its share of corrosion problems, like a corroded main wiring harness and multiple windshield wash motors.


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah Ive been through a few harnesses already!


----------



## Tylerlawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking what did you pay for it.. i have the same truck and got it for a hell of a deal a year ago, it had 12,000 on it and i paid 24k for it


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

great looking truck!

just a idea!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132590


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

IC-Smoke;1418379 said:


> great looking truck!
> 
> just a idea!
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132590


 Was thinking minimizer fenders but with lack of snow so far didn't have $.Nice alternative.



mike6256;1418286 said:


> Very nice!! How did it do?? Everything you hoped and then somewesport


 So far so good. Didn't even run in 4x4.Felt similiar to my inter 4700 but with the auto trans a lot less going on in cab!Handled the fisher 10' mc well.



Showmestaterida;1418300 said:


> What size bed? Looks good. What mpg are you getting? Looks GOOD.


 11' bed, got about 8 mph on trip home from dealer.



Tylerlawncare;1418374 said:


> If you dont mind me asking what did you pay for it.. i have the same truck and got it for a hell of a deal a year ago, it had 12,000 on it and i paid 24k for it


 28500. Looked for couple of years until this turned up. You got a great deal! There's a couple of low mileage 4500s out there for 45- 55k crazy!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

JLsDmax;1418353 said:


> Your right Kodiaks hate the salt. The company i sub for has a 4500 and it has had its share of corrosion problems, like a corroded main wiring harness and multiple windshield wash motors.


 I think if i keep up on keeping 
it clean it will help. I use salt away ,going to start using fluid film. I painted the inside of bed with 2 coats of paint to help fight corrosion. Easy to clean bed with the under tailgate unit.No v box in the way with salt sitting under it .Can't avoid salt driving in winter conditions


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

good lookin rig,enjoy


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

How does it feel power wise with a full load? Does the 8.1 have enough power to pull her around no problem?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1419461 said:


> How does it feel power wise with a full load? Does the 8.1 have enough power to pull her around no problem?


Don't know yet.Ist snow since late Oct.Haven't put a pound in it yet! with the exception of 1400 lb plow and 500lb sander.Can't even feel that.
Didn't even have a trailer hitch/ plate.Just finished so haven't towed yet
We had a wet heavy 11/2 yesterday and that wasn't much of a test.From my research before i purchased it should have plenty of power.
I'm still using my inter 4700 to pull my equip and run loads.
I'll let you know when I load it up for salting event.


----------

